
Show HN: Visualize Graph Theory - maxraz
https://treksit.netlify.app/
======
beefman
Appears to be a repackaging of Tronix by Danijel Durakovic.[1] Includes his
code but this is not mentioned in the credits.[2]

[1] [http://pulzed.com/](http://pulzed.com/) [2]
[https://treksit.netlify.app/credits.html](https://treksit.netlify.app/credits.html)

~~~
kleer001
Yup, totally plagiarized.

~~~
ColanR
Changed a few colors, and added a background that makes the page lag. Didn't
change the text or even the order of the levels. The small size of the
bounding box is because he didn't expand it from the original.

~~~
101008
Meanwhile, the post is still at the top of HN and he keeps receiving clicks.
Can the mods change the link to the original one?

~~~
kleer001
I did flag it. Maybe more people flagging it would help?

Plagiarism really does get my dander up.

------
tantalor
I invented this game in 2005, it's called Planarity.

[http://planarity.net/](http://planarity.net/)

It has a wikipedia page!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planarity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planarity)

Since Flash is dead I rewrote in JavaScript:

[http://johntantalo.com/raphael.planarity/](http://johntantalo.com/raphael.planarity/)

Here's a short doc about how the puzzle generation algorithm works:

[http://johntantalo.com/wiki/Planarity/](http://johntantalo.com/wiki/Planarity/)

~~~
crdrost
Wow, you got cloned by Tatham _fast_

    
    
        Author: Simon Tatham <anakin@pobox.com>
        Date:   Sat Jul 16 19:51:53 2005 +0000
    
        New puzzle: `Untangle', cloned (with the addition of random grid
        generation) from a simple but rather fun Flash game I saw this
        morning.
    

How much did you make via PayPal donations back then, if you don't mind my
asking?

------
hyperpape
Fun challenge, but the draggable area for the graphs is small, and it's not
obvious where the boundaries are. I kept going past that boundary then
realizing I can't set a vertex down.

------
Someone
That’s also one of the puzzles in Simon Tatham's Portable Puzzle Collection
([https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/](https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/))

~~~
crdrost
Yeah, I was going to say, I've played a lot of this because I ran Kubuntu on
my laptop for several years and Simon Tatham’s games are sort of our
win-98-minesweeper.

~~~
gmfawcett
Simon Tatham's puzzles are also available as mobile apps -- ad-free, and
highly recommended -- and can also be played via the Web. The Signpost puzzle
is my personal favourite. :)

[https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/](https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/)

------
someperson
Very cool. Increase the drag boundary box immediately.

------
ascales
That's neat, but I'm not sure I learned about graph theory. I liked playing
with it but the background was a bit too much for my eyes.

------
dooglius
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planarity_testing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planarity_testing)

------
ThePhysicist
Nice game, but the moving background somehow makes me quite nauseous.

------
TACIXAT
I am not sure I learned anything about graph theory from playing this.

------
vishnuharidas
Liked it, except the limited boundary and the irritating animated background.
Staring at the screen for a minute makes me dizzy

~~~
stevewodil
Nobody tell them about hyperspeed (click and hold on the background) ;)

------
tosser0001
I like this, but I swear there was a Flash version of something very similar
that went viral about 15 years ago.

~~~
klyrs
"planarity"

The game is cool, but I think the title is overly general. It contaons a graph
visualizer, which doesn't show much in the way of theory; and it's a railroad,
not a playground.

~~~
jwilber
No- he outright plagiarized this. Even the code:
[http://pulzed.com/](http://pulzed.com/)

~~~
klyrs
Yeah, I saw that in another comment and flagged the posting.

------
tlarkworthy
I feel like most of these graphs seem to be the same graph just with a
different initial conditions?

~~~
pricecomstock
Here's a Numberphile video that talks about embedding graphs. I think this
happens because the subset of graphs that are able to be embedded in a plane
is actually fairly limited.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBkTIp6ajAg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBkTIp6ajAg)

------
birdlawyer
For anyone wanting to play it a bit bigger (albeit a bit blurry) and without
the background you can load the iframe directly
[https://treksit.netlify.app/tron/](https://treksit.netlify.app/tron/)

------
JosephRedfern
It's cool (well, not cool if these accusations of plagiarism are true, but
superficially cool at least), but for some reason, the combination of
frustration, tiny working area, and horrendous background really raised my
anxiety levels.

------
qppo
Feels a bit like untangling rope, which makes sense

------
sanitycheck
I like, but: Boundary, background, no "you've finished" (it just stops
advancing). Also, I have not had a productive day.

------
muazzam
_Spoiler Alert_

The gotcha thing about this puzzle is sort of greedy approach; try to
disentangle the local sub-graphs - concentrate on any nodes of your choice and
their connections - and the global graph starts to fall in its place. It's
trivial approaching it like this.

~~~
Nitrolo
I think I just naturally gravitated to that method after a few levels.

I wonder what an algorithmic approach to this would look like, would it act
similarly?

------
kroltan
Similar game, but PGC:
[https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/js/unta...](https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/js/untangle.html)

------
IvanK_net
It reminds me my Javascript / WebGL game I made back in 2011 :)
[http://crazybugs.ivank.net/](http://crazybugs.ivank.net/)

The design was ispired by Wold of Goo :)

------
ilovefood
Very good job, the bonus area made up for the fact that there are only 20
levels :) Opening up the dev console sent the robots for a little jump lol

------
mrzimmerman
I enjoy puzzle games like this, but can anyone help me understand what the
relationship is to Graph Theory (of which I have little knowledge).

------
Kapura
the moving backgrounds are gonna give people issues.

i also had trouble reading the text on the backgrounds; consider changing the
font colour to something that has significantly a different value (as in, Hue-
Saturation-Value) from the background.

also as somebody has pointed out, the drag box felt tiny.

~~~
gerdesj
Click and hold on the background. Now you've got issues!

Also click on bonus area and then perturb the things.

------
whiddershins
That’s fantastic.

------
Niccizero
Good but I got the hang of it very quickly and it became boring.

------
imvetri
Had good fun

------
jiveturkey
went through the first ten in under 2 minutes. got bored. by the second one,
it's easy to see how to find the solution pretty much immediately.

